# St. John's Wort , 5htp - What can anyone tell me?



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Was just wondering if anyone can tell me their experiences about St. Jphn's Wort or 5-htp?Been looking at natural alternatives and would welcome any news.Vamplady


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

5-HTP helped me with depression. I got off of Wellbutrin after starting the 5-HTP. Doubt that it would help IBS, though.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I do not use them; but I know of others who use a blend of the two to good effect.I assume you know the difference between the two and can see how they can be complementary.If serotonin is a contributor to your problem, then they might be worth a shot. http://www.sjwinfo.org/sideeffects.htmThis page and a couple that follow present a fairly clear discussion of SJW side effects. (I note that diarrhea is also mentioned on other pages, which may be an indicator of it's usefulness for C.) There doesn't seem to be a lot for Griffonia. If I were looking to increase my serotonin these would be what I would try first.Mark


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Always ask your doctor about taking these supplements. Especially if your on other medications.FYI5-HTP http://www.berkeleywellness.com/html/ds/ds5HTP.phphttp://www.berkeleywellness.com/html/ds/ds...d94751c6c13a0e9From what I have read over the years, its not so much the amount of serotonin in the body really, but the dysregulation of it between the enteric nervous system and the Central nervous system. The ec cells either realese to little or too much, but not really an amount in the body problem, so it would be hard to tackle it that way. The new drugs of course effect the release and anti d's effect the gut and I am sure there are a few other things that do as well. Some in the brain and some in the gut."Ask The Expert.Image of a cadeusus. .General Medical Questions.Q: I have suffered from irritable-bowel syndrome for many years. I get diarrhea. The doctors I've seen have offered little help. Recently, my daughter suggested I try an over-the-counter medicine called "5-Hydroxy-tryptophan," made by a company called Natrol Inc. My daughter says it is a mild antidepressant. It seems to have helped quite a bit, but it also seems to slow me down and make me feel tired. Can you give me any information on this? What is it, exactly, and are there any serious side effects? The only other medicine I take is Synthroid....The Trusted Source..Harold J. DeMonaco, M.S.Harold J. DeMonaco, M.S., is senior analyst, Innovative Diagnostics and Therapeutics, and the chair of the Human Research Committee at the Massachusetts General Hospital. He is author of over 20 publications in the pharmacy and medical literature and routinely reviews manuscript submissions for eight medical journals...June 19, 2001.A:Irritable bowel syndrome is now recognized as a disorder of serotonin activity. Serotonin is a neurotransmitter in the brain that regulates sleep, mood (depression, anxiety), aggression, appetite, temperature, sexual behavior and pain sensation. Serotonin also acts as a neurotransmitter in the gastrointestinal tract.Excessive serotonin activity in the gastrointestinal system (enteric nervous system) is thought to cause the diarrhea of irritable-bowel syndrome. The enteric nervous system detects bowel distension (expansion) on the basis of pressure-sensitive cells in the bowel lumen (opening). Once activated, these pressure-sensitive cells promote the release of serotonin, which in turn promotes both secretory function and peristaltic function (the contractions of the intestines that force the contents outward). At least four serotonergic receptors have been identified to be participants in the secretory and peristaltic response.Patients with diarrhea-predominant IBS may have higher levels of serotonin after eating than do people without the disorder. This recognition led to the development of the first drug used specifically to treat diarrheal symptoms of IBS, alosetron (also known as Lotronex). Alosetron blocked the specific serotonin receptors responsible for recognizing bowel distention. In doing so, it blocked the effects of serotonin and reduced both bowel secretions and peristalsis. Constipation was the most common side effect seen. (Note: Alosetron was removed from the market by the manufacturer after repeated reports of a dangerous condition known as ischemic colitis became known.) Tegaserod (Zelmac) is another drug under development and under review by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration for approval. Tegaserod is indicated for the treatment of constipation-predominant IBS and works to increase enteric nervous system serotonin activity.So, increasing serotonin activity in the enteric nervous system produces increased bowel secretions and peristalsis (and potentially diarrhea), whereas depressing serotonin activity produces reduced secretions and reduce peristalsis (and potentially constipation). Increasing serotonin activity in the brain would increase awareness and, in higher doses, produce anxiety, insomnia and restlessness. So I would have expected exactly the opposite effects of those that you experienced.I am unable to identify any possible drug interactions between 5-HTP and Synthroid (levothyroxine) but the symptoms described suggest a check with your doctor may be in order. Persistent feelings of tiredness and constipation may be signs of an underactive thyroid (hypothyroidism).June 19, 2001 "


----------



## 19666 (Jun 5, 2006)

I understand it can be helpful, but I did read that it undermines contraceptives, among other things, so be careful if you're on the pill, and check with your doc about any other med. This is potent stuff and should be treated as a med.


----------

